# Picture's of Basil, Wee one and Badger



## dumbo_rat (Dec 12, 2006)

here's some cute picture's of basil...


















Wee one tucking into a dominio's pizza..


























Badger having a run around..


----------



## lunascrest (Dec 6, 2006)

Badger is gorgeous!! Your ratties are so cute!


----------

